# A few new photos



## guapoalto049 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haven't taken many pictures lately, figured I'd post these.

New ghost adult:







192 Chinese nymphs hatching out:






Ootheca comparison photo:






Adult Phyllocrania and Gongylus ladies:






Staredown:






Pretty colors on the calling _Rhombodera stalii_:


----------



## myzticalboi (Jan 10, 2011)

Great phots! B)


----------



## kitkat39 (Jan 10, 2011)

you actually took the time to count out all the 192 nymphs? =P


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 10, 2011)

kitkat39 said:


> you actually took the time to count out all the 192 nymphs? =P


Lol sadly I did. Shows how much time during the day a college kid on break has!

I think my camera is getting messed up, every photo is blurry lately. It was pretty cheap and I know nothing about cameras-do they lose their quality after awhile?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 10, 2011)

:lol: U need Job!


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 10, 2011)

guapoalto049 said:


> Lol sadly I did. Shows how much time during the day a college kid on break has!
> 
> I think my camera is getting messed up, every photo is blurry lately. It was pretty cheap and I know nothing about cameras-do they lose their quality after awhile?


while cameras can break, I bet the reason is "low light". so the lens doesn't focus properly. it happens on mine once in a while, but the light levels have to be real low. also, it may just be giving you a poor apiture at the same time due to low light, thus also poor "depth of field".

still good photos. I can almost smell the sex in the last photos.

Harry


----------



## dgerndt (Jan 10, 2011)

Aw, shields are so cute! I love their big eyes!!!


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks Harry. I took a few more with more light


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 11, 2011)

L6 female Idolo and adult female violin. The head and forelegs are the same size!






I didn't think these guys could do it! L1 Chinese tackles a housefly no problem






Idolo ooth from Frey, compared to a good sized Chinese:






I'm 6'3 and the Idolo ooth makes my hand look tiny


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow. An L1 caught a housefly? Man, that's awesome. Nice pictures.


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 14, 2011)

they look amazing  

do you by chance have a photo of the enclosure you are keeping the idolos in?


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 15, 2011)

@ Mantidlord: Thanks man. The L1 violins take houseflies pretty readily since they're noticeably bigger than the Chinese. First time I've seen this though!

@Deadinthebasement: Here's a post I started about my Idolos. Idolo updates


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2011)

I very much enjoyed all the pics!  Kitkat beat me to asking if you'd really counted the 192 nymphs, lol. :lol: The female _Rhombodera's_ are one of my favorites... always a soft spot for them.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Jan 17, 2011)

They really are a great mantis. They're my favorite mantis species due to their size, beauty, aggressiveness, and ease of rearing. Although I hear magic happens when Idolos become adult, so we'll see where I'm at in two molts...


----------



## blind_angel16 (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe it's just me, but I think "Staredown" looks a lot like a Pokémon battle between two Scyther. :lol: 

Wild SCYTHER appeared!

Go! SCYTHER!

What will SCYTHER do?


FIGHT

BAG

POKéMON

RUN


----------

